
9front (Plan9 fork) man pages in print form - bigato
http://stanleylieber.com/2019/05/23/0/
======
HoppyHaus
9front is one of the most fascinating pieces of software that I know of. The
devs are in this strange retrofutristic, idealist bubble where they are making
their ideal OS, and don't care about the outside world (for it is tainted by
unclean programming paradigms). Fun to watch, nonetheless.

------
bigato
This probably makes 9front the only OS still in development to have manuals in
book format. Who else misses those old microsoft documentation that used to
ship with their software in the 90's and before? I was never a fan of their
company, but that aspect of their software in particular was awesome.

------
MycroftJones
Thank you Stanley. Been wanting this for a long time.

